# Another Pushy Buyer



## debodun (Jul 27, 2021)

A guy saw my ad for a moving sale for this weekend and asked if he could come today and look. Of course, any chance to sell thing I will agree to. You'd think I'd have learned my lesson by now. Once he got his foot in the door and took a perfunctory look at what was for sale and not interested in that, he managed to get in other parts of the house despite my admonitions that nothing was for sale in the other rooms. 

He didn't want anything that I had out, he wanted the things I consider family heirlooms. Even some I agreed to sell him, he offered a paltry amount so I refused. I've been selling wooden crates for $15 apiece, but he wouldn't give me $5 for the other six I have (that $5 for all, not for each). Then he wanted this statue which IS a family heirloom, but when I told him I turned down an offer of $350, he quickly lost interest. 



Then he asked if I had anything out in the garage, so we went out there. He immediately grabbed my dad's tackle box and started pulling out the contents. I said that I was going to give that to my cousin to keep in the family since some of the lures were my grandfather's. 



He just shoved everything back in the tackle box and jammed the lid down. I finally spoke sharply to him about how rough he was with my things. He tossed the box to me and said for me to put it back the way I wanted. He finally bought an old shovel and pitchfork for $2. That was a hard-won couple of bucks.


----------



## bingo (Jul 27, 2021)

opening  up  your home to whomever  comes in..
does that not concern you deb...i  worry about your safety


----------



## win231 (Jul 27, 2021)

Maybe he just wanted _you._
On the other hand, he did want the shovel, so he was probably just shoveling it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

bingo said:


> opening  up  your home to whomever  comes in..
> does that not concern you deb...i  worry about your safety


_Me too_...that guy could have been some kinda crazy and beaten you with the pitchfork Deb...god forbid....I don't think it's a good idea as a woman on your own to have strangers in your home


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2021)

bingo said:


> opening  up  your home to whomever  comes in..
> does that not concern you deb...i  worry about your safety


Well, I can't sell if I don't show. It's the people that want what's NOT for sale that irk me, then offer a pittance for it. He was probably a dealer - they always want to get there before anyone else and don't want to pay anything.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

debodun said:


> Well, I can't sell if I don't show. It's the people that want what's NOT for sale that irk me, then offer a pittance for it.


I'm still very concerned.. if you're going to insist on selling from home, can you not lock the front door and sell from the garage or the porch.. (verandah) ?


----------



## win231 (Jul 27, 2021)

bingo said:


> opening  up  your home to whomever  comes in..
> does that not concern you deb...i  worry about your safety


NOBODY messes with Deb!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> NOBODY messes with Deb!


that's the trouble , she's also got a big box of knives just sitting there for sale as well....


----------



## bingo (Jul 27, 2021)

debodun said:


> Well, I can't sell if I don't show. It's the people that want what's NOT for sale that irk me, then offer a pittance for it. He was probably a dealer - they always want to get there before anyone else and don't want to pay anything.


Okay hon


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> Maybe he just wanted _you._
> *On the other hand, he did want the shovel*,


To bury his next victim.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 27, 2021)

debodun said:


> A guy saw my ad for a moving sale for this weekend and asked if he could come today and look. Of course, any chance to sell thing I will agree to. You'd think I'd have learned my lesson by now. Once he got his foot in the door and took a perfunctory look at what was for sale and not interested in that, he managed to get in other parts of the house despite my admonitions that nothing was for sale in the other rooms.
> 
> He didn't want anything that I had out, he wanted the things I consider family heirlooms. Even some I agreed to sell him, he offered a paltry amount so I refused. I've been selling wooden crates for $15 apiece, but he wouldn't give me $5 for the other six I have (that $5 for all, not for each). Then he wanted this statue which IS a family heirloom, but when I told him I turned down an offer of $350, he quickly lost interest.
> 
> ...


Be very careful, since he insisted on going through your home without your permission he may have been casing your contents to break in later and steal. 

Start taking pictures of people coming into your home. A great deterrent to a would be thief.


----------



## win231 (Jul 27, 2021)

If he asks if you have any rope & duct tape........


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> If he asks if you have any rope & duct tape........


you're soo bad....


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2021)

Dealers tip their hand by wanting to get there before anyone else and hope they find a person that doesn't know the value of what they have. 
He said I had "dealer prices". To me that means I am in the neighborhood of what a dealer would want if he/she had the item for sale.


----------



## Wren (Jul 27, 2021)

OMG Deb, please be cautious,  I can’t believe anyone would  let a stranger wander round their home...

I wouldn’t even let some of the people I know in mine !


----------



## bowmore (Jul 27, 2021)

I cannot believe you put up with all that nonsense for a paltry $2 sale. I think you ought to box it all up and give it to Goodwill or some other organization.


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2021)

How was I to know what he would buy?


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 27, 2021)

debodun said:


> *he managed to get in other parts of the house* despite my admonitions that nothing was for sale in the other rooms.


Oh,* HELL* no!

Deb has me on ignore
You guys best get her head on straight....please


----------



## Pepper (Jul 27, 2021)

It's her party and she'll cry if she wants to..................


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 27, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I cannot believe you put up with all that nonsense for a paltry $2 sale. I think you ought to box it all up and give it to Goodwill or some other organization.


I agree.

IMO the emphasis should be on getting the house on the market.

The costs associated with owning the house each month for taxes, utilities, insurance and maintenance will quickly offset the small 
amount to be gained from the sale of the contents.

This doesn’t even take into account the lost interest/dividends each month from the equity tied up in the house.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Oh,* HELL* no!
> 
> Deb has me on ignore
> You guys best get her head on straight....please


well it's not for the want of trying Gary....


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

Wow, what a rude person.


----------



## Knight (Jul 27, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Oh,* HELL* no!
> 
> Deb has me on ignore
> You guys best get her head on straight....please


The pics of her home over the past year are depressing, coupled with the description of cat urine soaked boxes that have been in place for years screams help is needed . 

I'm on ignore too but get a kick out of  Deb's posts.
Really trying to help Deb is what most do when responding. But as is evident in her responses help is not what Deb wants. I suspect it's attention by posting pics of items most would have trashed years ago.

If Deb was a male I wonder if most of the responses would be the same?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2021)

Deb, do you have someone there with you when you have strangers come to view your items? There are too many evil, crazy people out there for you to let someone into your home while you're there alone! You're so busy wanting to make money but none of it will do you any good if you're dead! Sorry...sometimes I may be too blunt.


----------



## Jules (Jul 27, 2021)

As soon as he stepped into the private part of your home without permission, I would have been worried.  

Maybe this is the time to get a cell phone.  If a stranger arrives, pretend your talking, pretend to take a photo and tell them you do this for anyone who enters the house when your brother has to be out of the house for a bit.  Lie, for your own safety.  

If you’re going to be leaving things in the old house and going back & forth to sell them, you’ll need a phone.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2021)

Jules said:


> As soon as he stepped into the private part of your home without permission, I would have been worried.
> 
> Maybe this is the time to get a cell phone.  If a stranger arrives, pretend your talking, pretend to take a photo and tell them you do this for anyone who enters the house when your brother has to be out of the house for a bit.  Lie, for your own safety.
> 
> If you’re going to be leaving things in the old house and going back & forth to sell them, you’ll need a phone.


Wait!!! Deb doesn't have a cell phone?!


----------



## Jules (Jul 27, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wait!!! Deb doesn't have a cell phone?!


Maybe I’m wrong.  I hope so.  I’d have that thing in my hand when dealing with any stranger.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

Jules said:


> Maybe I’m wrong.  I hope so.  I’d have that thing in my hand when dealing with any stranger.


Nope you're not wrong.. Deb has NO cellphone...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2021)

Jules said:


> Maybe I’m wrong.  I hope so.  I’d have that thing in my hand when dealing with any stranger.


You're absolutely right Jules!


----------



## Tom 86 (Jul 27, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Be very careful, since he insisted on going through your home without your permission he may have been casing your contents to break in later and steal.
> 
> Start taking pictures of people coming into your home. A great deterrent to a would be thief.


Good information.  Around here if someone does that, they are casing the place for a later break-in.  Most people have security cameras both out & inside.  So when the perp comes back when you leave you can see him/her in your house.  Then call cops & they arrest him/her. 
Can't leave out the women they are bad or even worse than most men. They are so charming.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 27, 2021)

debodun said:


> How was I to know what he would buy?


Gotta reach to *The Far Side* for that one

I gotta delete this little cartoon

Ain't right of me to poke fun of what could be a serious situation

Poor gal can't unglomb of her long prized junk, even to the point of risking her neck for a couple bucks


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 27, 2021)

Agree with the others, that’s taking a big chance, letting someone in your house!
Do you have a neighbor or friend that would come and be there with you?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 27, 2021)

debodun said:


> A guy saw my ad for a moving sale for this weekend and asked if he could come today and look. Of course, any chance to sell thing I will agree to. You'd think I'd have learned my lesson by now. Once he got his foot in the door and took a perfunctory look at what was for sale and not interested in that, he managed to get in other parts of the house despite my admonitions that nothing was for sale in the other rooms.
> 
> He didn't want anything that I had out, he wanted the things I consider family heirlooms. Even some I agreed to sell him, he offered a paltry amount so I refused. I've been selling wooden crates for $15 apiece, but he wouldn't give me $5 for the other six I have (that $5 for all, not for each). Then he wanted this statue which IS a family heirloom, but when I told him I turned down an offer of $350, he quickly lost interest.
> 
> ...


Over a year ago, I suggested that you turn one of your rooms into a place to display all of your collectibles, etc.  You said you were not keen on the idea of people coming into your house.  Now, I see that you are allowing folks in.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 27, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## win231 (Jul 27, 2021)

Jules said:


> Maybe I’m wrong.  I hope so.  I’d have that thing in my hand when dealing with any stranger.


Someone bent on rape/murder won't be polite enough to allow their victim to use a phone.

_"Uh.......'scuze me, Mr, can I please make a pre-murder phone call?"_


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 27, 2021)

Love the angel statue,


----------



## Jules (Jul 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> Someone bent on rape/murder won't be polite enough to allow their victim to use a phone.
> 
> _"Uh.......'scuze me, ma'mm, can I please make a pre-murder phone call?"_


If he thinks that you’ve just been talking to someone as he arrived or that maybe you’re still talking to them, he may think twice.  It’s not foolproof.

Frankly, this is NOT a joking matter!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 27, 2021)

*Not knowing the layout of your house, exactly, but is there a way you can block off the rooms you do not want people to go into?   Or have a friend there with you to help keep an eye on people?*


----------



## terry123 (Jul 27, 2021)

bingo said:


> opening  up  your home to whomever  comes in..
> does that not concern you deb...i  worry about your safety


I do too, Deb.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 28, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I cannot believe you put up with all that nonsense for a paltry $2 sale. I think you ought to box it all up and give it to Goodwill or some other organization.


Bowmore, except for what she considers precious heirlooms, I was thinking that's what I would have done. Except I'd use the Salvation Army or a local shop. Goodwill sells their stuff for too much money (compared to other thrift shops).


----------



## Colleen (Jul 28, 2021)

WOW! Now he knows what's in your house and how easy it is to get in! Very foolish of you to put your safety at risk. Hope you're not on the 6 o'clock news some night .


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2021)

Another porential buyer saw my moving sale ad on Marketplace. He said he was an "serious collector", but was gong to be busy this weekend and wanted to come today or Friday to look. It always amazes me that people can't come during the sale hours. Probably another dealer that wants to be the first before things get picked over. They want virgin merchandise, but don't want to pay anything.


----------

